# Gulper Catfish



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

For you gulper fans dragon aquarium in Mississauga advertised they have some gulper catfish for sale.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Gulper-Cat-Fish-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ238517713


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, not a bad price either!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Would he get along with my guppies and tetras ? 

They don't get very big do they can I keep him in my 20 gallon? 



They seem so happy with that big sweet smile


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

TBemba said:


> Would he get along with my guppies and tetras ?
> 
> They don't get very big do they can I keep him in my 20 gallon?
> 
> They seem so happy with that big sweet smile


hahaha..I think he would fit right in 

That smile is what makes them so appealing lol. Suckers you right in to take him/her home with you. lol


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> They don't get very big do they can I keep him in my 20 gallon?


Sure, if you don't mind him eating your 20 gallon


----------



## sean-820 (Dec 30, 2009)

Do any of you remember what price and size they were as the link is now showing ID sharks. 

I realize this is a month old but im just lookign fo a ballpark figure of how much it would cost to get one locally


----------

